# Warehouse of Horrors



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/5004230/amazon-warehouse-working-conditions/

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/undercover-amazon-exhausted-humans-inefficient-11593145

This article is based on UK working conditions. It seems like a normal warehouse job to me but I guess working standards in the UK are expected to be higher...


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Because Brits have become a bunch of *******.

"OMG, they have to work a *ten hour shift*.... Oh, the humanity!"

People from two and three generations ago would puke their guts out hearing this crap. My grandpa was born in the 1920s, he ran a 40 acre farm while working full time at the Ford factory, so he was up doing chores for 3 hours before heading off for his shift, and then came back and worked more.


----------



## dkcs (Aug 27, 2014)

Yep, we have become rather soft compared to previous generations. At least in the UK they don't have to deal with the heat the workers in the US warehouses have to deal with.

I loved the pics of the dirty toilets. OK, your coworkers are pigs. That I can't blame Amazon for...


----------

